# Rafer Alston To The Magic



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *POSTED: Feb. 19 -- 3:05 p.m. ET*
> 
> Marc Stein: Looks like we have a fairly significant three-way deal that has been submitted to the league just before the trade deadline.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=TradeTalkRoundup-090218

Good for Orlando.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Rafer Alston To The Magic?*

Now we have two guys who shoot under 40% :clap:


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Alston is pretty solid. I've always been a fan. Sweet.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

good move, but I would prefer to get Lowry...

How many years Alston has on his contract?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Please take good care of Skip. This is one Rockets fan who appreciated what he brought to the team.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Good pick-up.

Rafer > Lowry


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I thought the Magic were going to stand pat for a sec there. Glad they made this great move!!!


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn great move. when i saw this on nba.com i said DAMN who the hell did we give up to get alston and when i saw that it was just a 1st round pick and cook i was like holy ****. he'll be great with dwight hopefully he brings some energy and leadership to the team they need it.


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

rockets have good up and coming PG's, alston is aging.. lol.

Good for a temp spot.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

I hope you don't depend on him him shooting a lot of three's cause when he was under JVG (whom has the exact same system) he missed a lot of them but he is capable of going 0-21 the whole game and knocking down a heart breaking shot in the clutch. He is also a pretty good defensive guard and is good in setting up his teammates. Hope he stays solid here.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

In his first game coming off the bench for 29 minutes he went 1-9 for 3 points.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

but he had 8 asissts to one turnover...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Even if the Magic dont get to the ECF, which I doubt they will with Alston, they have sent a good message to Dwight and their fans that they are willing to make moves that will help the team win. That's gotta stand for something in Dwight's books.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah I believe it does, but they also need a guy that is going to make more than one shot


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He'll shoot better once he gets more comfortable with the team, imo. No worries.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

someone else could skip the game after so many flights but he played without name on his jersey and played well, it does not matter he missed so many shots, i am sure he ll shoot better next time, what i liked is his ability to handle the ball, get to the paint and find people for their shots...


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I hope he can make some more baskets because we need him to replace some of Meer's missing points.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

With Alston you can expect him sometimes to be the best shooter or worst (usually) shooter on the floor. Although the clutch stats don't say much on 82games Rafer Alston can hit cold blooded 3s after missing like 5 in a row. What you can expect is someone who plays hard and looks for his big man. Great pick up on Alston.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Kenny Smith claims this pickup by the Magic puts them at #2 in the east and even goes as far to say that Alston will help the Magic more than Nelson did. Not from a scoring standpoint, but from a running the offense and defensive standpoint. I was pretty shocked to see that from Kenny who has said all season it doesn't matter how good the Magic play, they were #3 to him in the east and not a real contender. Now they add Alston and all of the sudden they are in his eyes? He must really hate Nelson.

Any way, the rumors around the league were that the Magic tried to get Hinrich and Jack, but both were too costly. They got Alston, who IMO is in in that same tier of PG, for pretty much nothing. This was the first amazing trade I believe Otis has made. Now the Magic will have Nelson *AND* Alston on the roster for the start of next year. Talk about an upgrade at PG.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

I would've loved to have Hinrich in Orlando..

..but for the price we paid for Rafer Alston, can you beat it? 


:yay:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Hinrich would've been nice. Im lovin this team right now tho. Honestly, im not expectin much this year ever since Jameer went out, but next year we're gonna be fiiiaa!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

this year is going to be fun too


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

He did pretty good yesterday.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah, after yesterday i might have to re-up my expectations.... 

It's seems like Rafer's impact may be FAR greater than I was expecting it to be, so hopefully he ca keep this play up consistently.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

I hope he can keep it up and especially against some of the better teams in the league.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If he can keep the assists up, this team will definitely be a threat in the playoffs.


----------



## anru321 (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Kenny Smith claims this pickup by the Magic puts them at #2 in the east and even goes as far to say that Alston will help the Magic more than Nelson did. Not from a scoring standpoint, but from a running the offense and defensive standpoint. I was pretty shocked to see that from Kenny who has said all season it doesn't matter how good the Magic play, they were #3 to him in the east and not a real contender. Now they add Alston and all of the sudden they are in his eyes? He must really hate Nelson.
> 
> Any way, the rumors around the league were that the Magic tried to get Hinrich and Jack, but both were too costly. They got Alston, who IMO is in in that same tier of PG, for pretty much nothing. This was the first amazing trade I believe Otis has made. Now the Magic will have Nelson *AND* Alston on the roster for the start of next year. Talk about an upgrade at PG.


I also think Alston expires next year so you will have a 6 mil expiring to dangle in trade talks.


----------

